# Going to "Next Unread posting"...



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

In the mobile version of the site, when you click on a thread, it takes you directly to the next unread posting in that thread. Very handy, especially for long threads.

But the full version doesn't do that, at least, not for me. Is there a reason for that? Or am I just special somehow?

C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Actually, I've noticed that if you go to the "Last Post" thread on the main forum page, it takes me to the last unread message in that thread. But people mess that up by making posts on threads I'm not interested in. 

C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Since nobody ever clued me in...  

There's a little icon to the left of the thread title, when viewing a list of threads (either the "New Posts" or a sub-forum). Hovering over it shows "Go to first new post", and it works just ticky-boo.

C


----------

